# Icodes on CD



## jim baird (Feb 3, 2010)

Historically "governmental members" (AHJ's) have been sent these CD's on a complimentary basis, but the CD's are only "tickets", as it were, that allow max two downloads in PDF format.

As a one-man, part-time AHJ these were a big benefit.

Does anyone here still get these?

I was able to talk ICC into giving me another one when my predecessor had already used both his downloads to antique computers that wouldn't even run them.

Now, due to virus attacks and computer crashes I am without them again.

My email to them is waiting for a reply.  Phone call not yet made.


----------



## JBI (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Icodes on CD

Jim - 'ICC' and 'Free' are mutually exclusive terms.


----------



## Mule (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Icodes on CD

I had the same problem about a year ago. I got a new computer and when I tried downloading the I Codes off the CD it said something about unable to unlock or something like that. Anyway I just downloaded them from the cd I had then gave them a call. They unlocked it for me when I expalined that I had a new computer.


----------

